# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  CLAMSHELLS y PUNNETS PARA UVAS Y ARÁNDANOS

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ofrecemos clamshells y punnets para uvas y arándanos. Disponibilidad inmediata.  *ENVASE CLAMSHELL 125g.* (1,000 unidades x caja)*ENVASE CLAMSHELL 500g.* (480 unidades x caja)*ENVASE CLAMSHELL 3 Lb.* (225 unidades x caja)*ENVASE CLAMSHELL 4 Lb.* (166 unidades x caja)*ENVASE CLAMSHELL 5 Lb.* (166 unidades x caja)*ENVASE PUNNET 500g.* (450 unidades x caja) *Pedidos:*  *Telfs:*(511) 241-4422 Anexo 120 *RPM:* (511) 995-805-066 *e-mail:* ventas@agroforum.peTemas similares: PENETRÓMETROS O PRESIONÓMETROS PARA UVAS, ARÁNDANOS, MANGOS Y PALTAS Presionómetros o penetrómetros para mangos, paltas, uvas y arándanos Artículo: EE. UU. (California) Nuevo récord para las uvas de mesa Artículo: Nueva ruta para cítricos, uvas y arándanos sudamericanos a EE.UU. TABLAS DE COLORES PARA UVAS ROJAS Y VERDES

----------

